# Schalthebel Shimano Deore XT SL-M730 3x8 Paar Daumies



## Patrick1988 (5. Juli 2012)

*Schalthebel Shimano Deore XT SL-M730  3x8 Paar Daumies*

 Passender Umwerfer und Schaltwerk folgen,

gruß
patrick


----------

